# Variable ohne HTML Tags ausgeben



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich verzweifele hier gerade. Folgendes Problem tut sich auf.

Ich möchte ein Script für strukturierte Dten im Quelltext  einfügen. Wenn ich jedoch für description die Variable für die Beschreibung eintrage, wird die diese zwar ausgegeben, jedoch mit html Tags welche ich gerne da raus haben möchte. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen. 

Das script sieht wie folgt aus: 

<script type="application/ld+json">
{
  "@Context": "http://schema.org/",
  "@type": "Product",
  "description": {/literal}"{$PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}"{literal}
 }
Ich habe es schon mit einem replace funktioniert. Hat jedoch leider keinen Erfolg. Ich kann mit einen |replace:'':'' nur einzelne wörter oder Buchstaben ersetzt, jedoch keine html  Tags.


----------



## thet1983 (5. Dez 2017)

Google dein Freund und Helfer.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4075742/regex-to-strip-html-tags
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/240546/remove-html-tags-from-a-string
noch tausende antworten.....


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Wenn es doch so einfach wäre...ich hab bereits danach gegoogelt aber nichts passend gefunden. Wie soll man deiner Meinung nach den Code in das script einfügen?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Dez 2017)

Java oder Java*Script*?


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Hi! Ich als Anfänger gehe von Javascript aus.


----------



## thet1983 (5. Dez 2017)

ich bin raus, dachte es sei ein JAVA Thema


----------



## Thallius (5. Dez 2017)

Solange du uns nicht genauer erklärst was du eigentlich machen möchtest wird Dir keiner hlfen können ohne nur Vermutungen anzustellen.

Was ist das für ein script? Kannst Du das Script auf dem Server editieren oder versuchst du da irgendwas online im Browser zu ändern? Was genau woll durch was ersetzt werden?


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Hi ! Es geht um strukturierte Daten für Google. Dieses script wird zur Verfügung gestellt um Produktdaten rein auslesen zu können, Stichwort Google Markup. Mein Problem ist wenn ich die Variable für Description einfügen, wird die Artikelbeschreibung zwar ausgegeben, jeodch beinhaltet diese HTML Tags was die Lesbarkeit von Google wieder einschränkt. Ich möchte das die Variable ohne HTML Tags ausgeben.


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Dez 2017)

Also:

Du hast in Dein HTML folgendes Script Tag eingebaut, richtig?

```
<script type="application/ld+json">
{
    "@Context": "http://schema.org/",
    "@type": "Product",
    "description": {/literal}"{$PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}"{literal}
}
</script>
```

Und {$PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION} wird ersetzt durch einen Wert der HTML Tags enthält, richtig?
Wird dieses Token Serverseitig mit PHP replaced?

Ist das soweit korrekt?


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Ja genau..das ist korrekt

wenn ich zb {$PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION|replace:"<br>":""} schreibe werden auch alle BR´s ersetz nur ich möchte pauschal alle html tags entfernen.


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Dez 2017)

Soweit so gut, jetzt müssen wir noch klären was das für einen Syntax ist. PHP ist es offensichtlich nicht.


DavidAvram hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich zb {$PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION|replace:"<br>":""} schreibe werden auch alle BR´s ersetz nur ich möchte pauschal alle html tags entfernen



Von wem wird dieser Ausdruck evaluiert? Habt ihr hier eine eigene Entwicklung? Kann diese Implemetierung Reguläre Ausdrücke?


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Wir haben keine eigene Entwicklung. Das läuft alles über einen Drittanbieter / Dienstleister. Deine Frage "Kann diese Implemetierung Reguläre Ausdrücke?" kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## mrBrown (5. Dez 2017)

Wenn es Serverseitig erstellt wird, warum nimmst du dann die Beschreibung mit HTML-Markup und nicht einfach die ohne (oder gibts die nicht und alles ist als HTML gespeichert)?


----------



## DavidAvram (5. Dez 2017)

Die Artikelbeschreibung wird als mit HTML Tags exportiert. Diese wird auf jeden Fall als HTML gespeichert.


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Dez 2017)

DavidAvram hat gesagt.:


> Die Artikelbeschreibung wird als mit HTML Tags exportiert. Diese wird auf jeden Fall als HTML gespeichert.


Wenn Du das nicht beeinflussen kannst, wirst Du die Tags für Google da nicht raus bekommen. JavaScript ist in diesem Fall keine Option, da IMHO Google beim parsen der HTML kein JavaScript evaluiert.


----------

